# TiVo - Video Formats change without permission.



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Setup is TiVo connected to Onkyo SR875 via HDMI and then to a Pansonic TV
I set the TiVo to 1080i and the Onkyo to 1080i
All works well and then, for no apparent reason I notice that the picture is a little softer and on checking the settings I find that TiVo has reset itself to 720p
Is this part of the same problem as the need to unplug it when connected directly to a TV?
If I connect directly to my TV I have no such problem with it but then I have to use a variety of extra remote controls to change the TV inputs when I want to watch one of my other two HDMI devices.
BTW I also had two days where the TiVo was outputting 1080i AND 1080p which I thought was impossible?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I think it switches between formats if you select them. I know I had a similar issue once and went into the settings and ensured only 1080i was selected and it's been fine since.


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

jonphil said:


> I think it switches between formats if you select them. I know I had a similar issue once and went into the settings and ensured only 1080i was selected and it's been fine since.


Yes. That works while connected directly to the TV but not the the AV receiver. And then it only changes if I'm listening to the radio from 903 for example and put the TV in standby. For some reason that is flagged back through the AV receiver and back to TiVo as requiring a video setting change. The V+ box certainly was not that touchy feely!


----------

